# anyone taking young kids out



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

just wondering how old of a youth you are taking out. just trying to see what everyone thinks about taking kids under 10 out. i will base my choice of when to take my kids off if i think they are mature enough to handle it as far as firearm saftey.just curious?


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

My grandsons are going North with me on Mother's Day weekend. They are soon to be 10 and 11. They hunted last seaon in the Cadillac area. Th youngest got his first bird last year with a Stevens 20ga single. They both have been through hunters safety. Start them early.


----------



## Lund06 (Jan 17, 2010)

My dad and I took my four-year-old out opening morning and I scored on a bird. Though he's not nearly old enough to handle a weapon, he enjoyed the experience and I think it hooked him for life. I explained everything to him the week before about the gun etc. and quized him on some gun safety throughout the week. He told me after the hunt that we were safe with our guns which was a very respectable comment from someone so young. Rule number one is to never touch a gun and rule number two is that if he sees one somewhere to tell an adult (my weapons are locked down but if he's somewhere and sees one he knows what to do)

We made the hunt about him and I took him for a drive the day before to give him a little experience in "road scouting." His comfort was important and at his age I highly recommend bringing someone to help and to sit with him behind you in the blind. Also ear protection is something you probably don't want to forget as well as snacks and a blind. I wasn't picky on the bird I shot as it was just a 4.75 inch jake but like I said, it was all about him. 

As far as actually handling a weapon I'm going to gage it by the way he handles himself and the respect he has for weapons in years to come. Emphasis on safety in and away from the field will be the subject of future discussion as he progresses in life. Turkey hunting is probably a good place to start him/her out because its such a controlled environment and also a very coachable environment with very close interaction. Good luck if you get out.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

yes young kids and turkey hunting is perfect when using a blind,have fun.

[ame="http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/SPITFIRE1212/media/CAM00175_zpse30ed438.jpg.html"]CAM00175_zpse30ed438.jpg Photo by SPITFIRE1212 | Photobucket[/ame]


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

They started the apprentice program the fall my son was ten.He got a a nice Tom that fall.It was one of the most memorable hunts for me by far.He started on a daisy red rider at five years old then a single shot .410 shooting at clays stationary on a backstop.Took his first Tom at 17 yards with high brass number 5 expresses in a Mossberg 500 bantam in 20 gauge.Set up with a turkey choke and scope.Had sixteen hens and one Tom scratching around for acorns for what seemed like forever and then they wandered off.He was so bummed then here they came single file with Tom in tow.Bang and the hugs and highfives began.Good luck out there.Popup,snacks,shooting stick,nintendo ds..........good times.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Taking my 9 year old son out this weekend if I can find a spot to go. He too a doe in the youth hunt at age 8. He will sit right in front of me with shooting sticks while I call. Cant wait! When he shot his first deer it was like I shot my first all over again. Good luck to the youth hunters out there.

Ganzer


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Last night my father in law to my ten yr old daughter out she got a turkey with a five inch beard 
shot with a 410 at 30yrds with no.4 shot 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Spoiler (May 28, 2011)

My oldest starting sitting with me turkey and deer hunting when he was 2 1/2 years old. He starting hunting himself at 7 and is hunting with me again this year at 8. I now also take my 4 year old to sit with me. They both love it. My profile pic is the first bird my son shot. Everything about the way I hunt changed when I had kids. Its all about them now. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Goosedowner24 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have taken my son and daughter goose hunting since they could walk he's 2 1/2 she is 5


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

My daughter has been turkey hunting with me since age 3, and has not missed an opener. She is now 9, and hunted her first opener Monday. No better game to start them on then turkeys in my opinion. 

They answer when you call. 

You can make a ground blind a true playhouse to entertain them. 

Get bored = Get out and run and gun. 

And they can operate a multitude of turkey calls with little challenge.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Took my 13 year old daughter this morning. She wanted to go, so I took her to the fly down show(see video I posted two days ago). They did they same thing, fly down and walked off! Back home by 6:50am for school.


----------



## Jigin-N-Grinin (Jan 22, 2008)

My twelve year old hunted all day with me monday. We chased 3 seperate birds around. No luck but he said he had a blast seeing and hearing them big Toms. Thats a special day for us every year. He skips school...he gets to hear all the stories when some buddies and us all meet at the deer camp before lunch.....then we eall eat lunch at the local bar before the afternoo hunts. 
I hope to find time where he can get out a few more times before Sunday. With track and baseball its hard for them to go much. With our limited time I may not even load my own gun this year.:lol:

Turkey hunting is a great time to get the kids in the woods....No matter what age.


----------



## sniperx043 (Nov 27, 2012)

Taking my 6yr old out tons the with me for her first time. I can't wait!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Took my son out who is 6 yrs old and he killed the biggest bird I have ever seen.. Official CBM score of 22 12/16" Double Bearded tom.. 

He also shot his first whitetail at the age of 5.. 

My daughter killed her first russian boar at the age of 6 and has since killed two deer - a buck and a doe and then a 10" + Beard last spring. She is up to bat for this turkey season at the age of 10 yrs old now and itching to beat her brothers record - Just said I will do my best honey!


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

norton shores killer said:


> just wondering how old of a youth you are taking out. just trying to see what everyone thinks about taking kids under 10 out. i will base my choice of when to take my kids off if i think they are mature enough to handle it as far as firearm saftey.just curious?


Took my 8 year old nephew out. The sooner the better, kids are smart, get a hold of them early on and the easier it will be. I went with my dad since I was 5...I learned so much by the time i was ready to hunt it was effortless for him.

Getting them out just ensures we will keep up great traditions and hunting around for years


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Had the 6 year old hunting in Missouri this year. Up at 4:30am and busted butt till 1pm cut off each day. Seven and a half hours of creek bottom walking a day and never a complaint.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## michiganduckmaster (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm taking my 14 and 17 yr old out starting this Sat. My 17 yr old has two under his belt in two yrs hunting my 14 yr old has zero in two yrs so im really hoping they both get it done this yr.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

im taking my 17yr old daughter for her first turkey hunt this Saturday....im sure it will be a battle to get her up and out of bed but that is what cold glasses of water are for :lol:


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey guy this is great that we're getin the kids in the woods. I too have a 9mo old and. 2 1/2 year old. The oldest has been fishin with me as well as scouting but never actually hunting..I'd love to take her duck/goose or turkey hunting but I'm concerned about her ears. She doesn't understand plugging them and getting her to keep earmuffs on is beyond a challenge..how do you guys deal with this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jun 25, 2002)

Last year I took both my 6 and 8yr old sons out hunting. Drake (8yrs) shot his first bird while sitting in my lap with me calling. I had setup a .410 bolt action with a small red dot sight to make it very easy for them to use. We don't use blinds whenever possible and that made it even more exciting for him.

My 6yr old, Reed, needs a little more help with holding the gun when the turkeys are coming in but he's more excited to go hunting than my older son. His opening day will be tomorrow (saturday). I usually give them one day apiece to hunt during the week after the opening weekend. With one day of early start, it doesn't wear them out for school too much and they can take a nap if need be later after school. We'll hunt each day on the weekend too if needed. 

It's so much fun taking them out because at this point they still like to sit in my lap and sleep on me while waiting for the turkeys to gobble. It's quality time that I wouldn't trade for anything. In my opinion, the Youth/Mentor and Apprentice opportunities are two of the most important changes that we've made in Michigan for the future of hunting in my lifetime.


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

I'll be taking my 12 year old grandson out. He's been accompanying me turkey & waterfowl hunting since he was six. He was thrilled a couple of years ago when he was actually able to hunt for the first time!


----------



## jediknight (Mar 11, 2006)

My 5 year old daughter got this one with her crossbow this morning. She absolutely loves to hunt and fish. My oldest daughter who is 14 has shot 2 bucks and 3 turkeys. She started hunting at 10. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

